# Poll: How often do you re-wick?



## Casper (3/12/15)

1. Daily
2. Every 3 days or so
3. Weekly
4. Twice a month
5. Other (explain)


I re-wick weekly.


----------



## Riddle (3/12/15)

Once in a while depending on my mood. On average about every second or third day. Or usually when i change flavours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (3/12/15)

Every 2 to 3 days, depending on flavour change.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (3/12/15)

Hi 


Casper said:


> 1. Daily
> 2. Every 3 days or so
> 3. Weekly
> 4. Twice a month
> ...


@Casper
Ive taken the liberty of adding a poll to your thread to facilitate the counting of numbers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Casper (3/12/15)

Marzuq said:


> Hi
> 
> @Casper
> Ive taken the liberty of adding a poll to your thread to facilitate the counting of numbers.




Awesome thanks buddy!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (3/12/15)

Every 3 days or so


----------



## MetalGearX (3/12/15)

I check mine daily but definitely re wick on day 3 sometimes on day two. I use three tanks daily so that's why I re wick on day 3.


----------



## Cespian (3/12/15)

Largely depends on the flavour and the device. 

Atty, I rewick 2 to 4 days (if I vape desserts, generally 2 days, and 3 to 4 days on fruity flavours)
Kanger Subtank I rewick 5 to 7 days (same reasons as the dripper)


----------



## Synthetic (3/12/15)

I assume that you just pull the old cotton out and put some new cotton through the coil?

I didnt even know. Have a subtank mini, built over a week ago, havent rewicked.


----------



## Marzuq (3/12/15)

every single day without fail.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (3/12/15)

Almost every day longest is two days.


----------



## blujeenz (3/12/15)

Synthetic said:


> I assume that you just pull the old cotton out and put some new cotton through the coil?
> 
> I didnt even know. Have a subtank mini, built over a week ago, havent rewicked.



Thats the drill yes, unless you're using some indestructible kevlar thread you'll need new wick once you start getting an off taste or burnt cotton taste or the wick becomes clogged with unburnt residue from vaping.
If you a light vaper using a light colored juice then you wont need to rewick too often.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cespian (3/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> Thats the drill yes, unless you're using some indestructible kevlar thread you'll need new wick once you start getting an off taste or burnt cotton taste or the wick becomes clogged with unburnt residue from vaping.
> If you a light vaper using a light colored juice then you wont need to rewick too often.



Don't forget to dry burn the gunk off your coils too before threading in some new cotton


----------



## Genosmate (3/12/15)

Not sure how often but the wick lasts several months on all my squonkers,I use Ready X Ceramic wick.


----------



## Dubz (3/12/15)

Every day - it just tastes better .


----------



## Silver (3/12/15)

I dont wick based on time, its more about the juice throughput
I have several devices in operation, each with a different flavour

Reo/RM2 - i rewick every Reo bottle (about 5ml) 

Reo/Nuppin - depends on the juice - if its a dark rich juice, then its every 5ml, but lighter juices can easily get 10ml or even a bit more. 

Monster Kayfun 2 - i only use this for guava menthol juice - i get about 15ml before needing a rewick on both rayon and cotton

Lemo1 - dedicated to fruity menthol light coloured juices - i get about 20ml on Rayon

Evod1 - also fruity menthols - commercial coils - i get about 20 to 25 ml

So my rewicking takes place when I can do a few of these devices at a time and a few need rewicking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (3/12/15)

About 3-6 days depending on how bored I get


----------



## Wyvern (3/12/15)

Im trying to get to the 1 week without rewicking. At least it seems that I have fixed the billow issues and on the subtank I can easily go a week between rewicking. But then the subtank is for my tobacco or mint flavours only and the billow is used for everything else.


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/12/15)

Daily on my Squonkers and a week or so with tanks!


----------



## Andre (3/12/15)

Like @Genosmate I use ceramic wicking in my drippers. I rewick when I have to replace a coil, around once every 3 to 4 months. Earlier if I wish to have a different coil, but the ceramic can be re-used.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## argief (3/12/15)

Nice @Silver, I like your approach. We all use our devices differently therefore the "ml per wick" is a more scientifically accurate way of measuring wick replacement. 

I re wick every 3 odd days, with my subtank mini I refill 2 - 3 times a day. Therefore, rough approximation of 25ml per wick. 

New poll @Casper!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (4/12/15)

I rewick when I do a flavour change. The problem was I only had one tank, and I like to change flavours when my tank runs dry. Luckily I now have 2 tanks, so I keep the flavour the same (1 flavour in 1 tank and another flavour in the other), and then I just swop tanks when I want to taste something else. This way I can keep the wick in there for longer, and when I rewick, I go for 2 different flavours again.


----------

